# Most men are just weak. And unhappy as a result.



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

This will be insulting to the weak and the strong will love every word of this. 

Because the weak guard their minds and train it to resist things like this. The strong already torment their own minds with brutal truths, brutal realizations, and discipline of moving forward at any cost. 

You must understand that you should aim to get what you want, not be liked by others. You should utterly dnr others opinions. You should say what you mean and walk with your head up and don't care how you look. Only the weak care about their faces because they want others to LIKE THEM and give them things. If you just want to TAKE from others, your face doesn't matter. It's actually the mark of a weak man to overly obsess about his face. It means he cares greatly if others give him things because he doesn't have the capacity to take. That's why women for so long we're the ones to wear makeup and focus on their appearance. They are physically and mentally weak due to their hormone profiles. Their strategy to power is to get it through a man with power. So they have to be liked by him. So they want to look the part. 

Obsessing about your appearance actually is a trait of weakness. It shows you care about being liked, and don't have the capacity to walk up and take from others what you want. 

You could be ugly but if you go straight up to a woman and rape her, would you really care? No. You wouldn't. Hence why people with money don't care about looks either. They have power. They only care about taking from women. They don't give a fuck if the woman likes them or not. She's on your dick. They care about her on the dick. Nothing else. 

All this obsession about looks is actually a show of the decline of masculinity in society. It's actually a decline of power. 

The reason body and height and frame and the way you act matter is because it's PRIMAL. Nobody wants to fucking have to fight with a hyper aggressive, hyper focused, hyper dominant big motherfucker who's strong. 

You can be 6 PSL and if someone can rip your fucking head off you aren't mogging SHIT. You're just A PUSSY. 

Get it clear. 

We are animals. Most men have been bred to be domesticated animals thinking like part of society. I don't. Im my own creature. I play life on single player.


----------



## HimmyButler (Dec 9, 2022)

Not a single atom


----------



## Arborist (Dec 9, 2022)

men historically derive their pleasure in life from physical competence, the modern lifestyle isn't conducive to happiness.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

Arborist said:


> men historically derive their pleasure in life from physical competence, the modern lifestyle isn't conducive to happiness.


So...stop being modern? You're acting like someone's supposed to give you something while simultaneously knowing nobody will ever give you anything. You're supposed to either be a man and put a bullet in your head or be a man and do whatever it takes to succeed no matter what you are given. I advocate for leg lengthening, OBO, lefort 2, whatever it takes to win. 

At any cost. Winning. At any cost.


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> This will be insulting to the weak and the strong will love every word of this.
> 
> Because the weak guard their minds and train it to resist things like this. The strong already torment their own minds with brutal truths, brutal realizations, and discipline of moving forward at any cost.
> 
> ...


>another pseudo-genius autist thinking that quoting famous philosophers on a homosexual indian forum makes him a high IQ visionary
Fuck off.


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 9, 2022)

Didn’t read a single word but I agree


----------



## Arborist (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> So...stop being modern?


tell them, I literally do what I want everyday.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

St.TikTokcel said:


> >another pseudo-genius autist thinking that quoting famous philosophers on a homosexual indian forum makes him a high IQ visionary
> Fuck off.


Or what pussy. I'll do what I want. Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## VladimirtheGreat (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> This will be insulting to the weak and the strong will love every word of this.
> 
> Because the weak guard their minds and train it to resist things like this. The strong already torment their own minds with brutal truths, brutal realizations, and discipline of moving forward at any cost.
> 
> ...


Nigga,law and guns ended musculinity...if you try to act macho in now days you get caged and cancel


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

VladimirtheGreat said:


> Nigga,law and guns ended musculinity...if you try to act macho in now days you get caged and cancel


Just have a bigger gun + reach machiavelli and learn manipulation whilst appearing weak + rise to a position of power in society to rise above laws + do crimes illegally and don't get caught 

most men just aren't trying hard enough. who's doing all of this at once? champions. what are most men doing? complaining.


----------



## heightface (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Or what pussy. I'll do what I want. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> View attachment 1988433
> View attachment 1988435


Your face…..


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Or what pussy. I'll do what I want. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> View attachment 1988433
> View attachment 1988435


how did you make your bidelt so wide? did you take mk677?


----------



## VladimirtheGreat (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Just have a bigger gun + reach machiavelli and learn manipulation whilst appearing weak + rise to a position of power in society to rise above laws + do crimes illegally and don't get caught
> 
> most men just aren't trying hard enough. who's doing all of this at once? champions. what are most men doing? complaining.


All that shit needs conections,time and iq witch most men dont have


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

heightface said:


> Your face…..


what about it incel. i can pick you up and throw you. im 220 and gaining. what are you going to do? insult my face while i peel yours off? get back into reality retard. strength and masculinity always mattered. 

the men in your past brought you here. but you aren't a man apparently.


----------



## Dr. Bruh (Dec 9, 2022)

You mean low T.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

VladimirtheGreat said:


> All that shit needs conections,time and iq witch most men dont have


you have the WRONG mentality. you're not even advocating for trying to get it. you're just sitting back, one hand on the keyboard, one hand around your the shaft of your cock, complaining that you aren't a champion at anything. 

Who cares. Only you. So get the fuck up and FIND A SOLUTION. 

ITS NOT MY PROBLEM. ITS YOURS.


----------



## VladimirtheGreat (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> you have the WRONG mentality. you're not even advocating for trying to get it. you're just sitting back, one hand on the keyboard, one hand around your the shaft of your cock, complaining that you aren't a champion at anything.
> 
> Who cares. Only you. So get the fuck up and FIND A SOLUTION.
> 
> ITS NOT MY PROBLEM. ITS YOURS.


I am just answering your post,retard..dont have to go down all ape...the reason why men are focus on looks is because that all they can do..they cant rape women or force them anymore...you have laws and guns,so keep watching tate and cope on becoming muh alpha male..fucking idiot


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Just have a bigger gun + reach machiavelli and learn manipulation whilst appearing weak + rise to a position of power in society to rise above laws + do crimes illegally and don't get caught
> 
> most men just aren't trying hard enough. who's doing all of this at once? champions. what are most men doing? complaining


i have a detailed plan to do this not just tales and far away fantasies like you are doing, dm me


----------



## heightface (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> what about it incel. i can pick you up and throw you. im 220 and gaining. what are you going to do? insult my face while i peel yours off? get back into reality retard. strength and masculinity always mattered.
> 
> the men in your past brought you here. but you aren't a man apparently.


This was about attraction not muh strength. You could right now kill the next man you see and take his wife….. at the end of the day that’s what matters right?


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 9, 2022)

native dm for high iq plan


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

VladimirtheGreat said:


> I am just answering your post,retard..dont have to go down all ape...the reason why men are focus on looks is because that all they can do..they cant rape women or force them anymore...you have laws and guns,so keep watching tate and cope on becoming muh alpha male..fucking idiot


You can rape and you can use guns but you're a pussy, which is the entire purpose of my thread 

Most men are too pussy to get what they want out of life out of fear of punishment from the government. You would literally be more of a fucking man if you just raped some whore or went and stole all the money for your surgeries but 99% of you will just rot here and complain and call me a retard. 

While I win. And you lose. So who's really the intelligent one here. Or did you just prove that intelligence is cope, and winning and power is everything? Maybe you just did.


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You can rape and you can use guns but you're a pussy, which is the entire purpose of my thread
> 
> Most men are too pussy to get what they want out of life out of fear of punishment from the government. You would literally be more of a fucking man if you just raped some whore or went and stole all the money for your surgeries but 99% of you will just rot here and complain and call me a retard.
> 
> While I win. And you lose. So who's really the intelligent one here. Or did you just prove that intelligence is cope, and winning and power is everything? Maybe you just did.


stealing is so fucking shit way to get money, unless you stel from people with no recourse, dm me natib!!!


----------



## VladimirtheGreat (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You can rape and you can use guns but you're a pussy, which is the entire purpose of my thread
> 
> Most men are too pussy to get what they want out of life out of fear of punishment from the government. You would literally be more of a fucking man if you just raped some whore or went and stole all the money for your surgeries but 99% of you will just rot here and complain and call me a retard.
> 
> While I win. And you lose. So who's really the intelligent one here. Or did you just prove that intelligence is cope, and winning and power is everything? Maybe you just did.


Nigga you are rotting here from 2021..do you rape and steal? You are just tought on words cunt...in real life you just hang your head down while walking down street...I see you got harcut,tattoo and muscle up..you care about looks also,yet you talking how men shouldnt care how they look


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 9, 2022)

@Jacob Hate *dm me now!!!!*


----------



## dreamcake1mo (Dec 9, 2022)

2 types of humans on earth. sub tier animals, or something trapped in one. unrighteous and righteous.

Your right though, but being real im not going to be acting like a wild animal. but your right when it comes to being an animal. What your saying is what majority of drug dealers, thugmaxxers, rappers, celebs, dark triads do. Animalistic behavior wins the reward for an animal; death.


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Dec 9, 2022)

i mean its simple tbh
most men want pussy, that's the entire purpose of life, to reproduce and pass your genes on
the best and most efficient way to acquire pussy in this day and age is to have an attractive face
muh money muh power muh status literally a pipe dream for 99% of the population


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 9, 2022)

hamburger said:


> i mean its simple tbh
> most men want pussy, i mean that's the entire purpose of life, to reproduce and pass your genes on
> the best and most efficient way to acquire pussy in this day and age is to have an attractive face
> muh money muh power muh status literally a pipe dream for 99% of the population


its super fucking simple im not telling anyone how to do if now so i can do it for me only, i wouldve told Jacob Hate but hes ignoring me like fag


----------



## Bulge boi (Dec 9, 2022)

.


----------



## BoneDensity (Dec 9, 2022)

Sounds good in theory. What about reality? You're still a wagie cuck with 0 power or influence. Come back and preach this when you have something to back it up, I can't take you seriously before then.


----------



## ike57 (Dec 9, 2022)

water


----------



## FutureSlayer (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Just have a bigger gun + reach machiavelli and learn manipulation whilst appearing weak + rise to a position of power in society to rise above laws + do crimes illegally and don't get caught
> 
> most men just aren't trying hard enough. who's doing all of this at once? champions. what are most men doing? complaining.


why should we appear weak?


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Dec 9, 2022)

Arborist said:


> men historically derive their pleasure in life from physical competence, the modern lifestyle isn't conducive to happiness.



MMA is the only way.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Sounds good in theory. What about reality? You're still a wagie cuck with 0 power or influence. Come back and preach this when you have something to back it up, I can't take you seriously before then.


Don't take me serious then. Stay where you're at. Don't listen to what I'm saying.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

hamburger said:


> i mean its simple tbh
> most men want pussy, that's the entire purpose of life, to reproduce and pass your genes on
> the best and most efficient way to acquire pussy in this day and age is to have an attractive face
> muh money muh power muh status literally a pipe dream for 99% of the population


You're just wrong for thinking that the cowards and pussies of society deserve women, status, power, anything other than slavery. 

You're saying it's over for 99%. Good. They aren't trying at all. Nothing's impossible. Some fucking 5'1 clown can just LL to 5'7, wear lifts to 5'10, roid his ass off, OBO, lefort 2, implants, all of it, and become human. 

Or he can complain and die 5'1. Which most men will do. 

Most men don't work hard enough, and don't deserve SHIT. They belong in the mouth of a fucking tiger.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

VladimirtheGreat said:


> Nigga you are rotting here from 2021..do you rape and steal? You are just tought on words cunt...in real life you just hang your head down while walking down street...I see you got harcut,tattoo and muscle up..you care about looks also,yet you talking how men shouldnt care how they look


Right right. Just here walking with my head down.


----------



## TITUS (Dec 9, 2022)

Men are wired to mate with young beautiful women and women are wired to mate with powerful/rich men with status.

WEAKNESS INVITES AGGRESSION.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

TITUS said:


> Men are wired to mate with young beautiful women and women are wired to mate with powerful/rich men with status.
> 
> WEAKNESS INVITES AGGRESSION.


No. HUMANS are wired to chase power. Reproductive "power" for men means attractive females, those traits of attractiveness include fertility and youthfulness. 

WOMEN on the other side, are also chasing power, and in the past couldn't do it themselves being weak and tiny and mentally retarded, so they had to ATTRACT men who had power, hence them being "nice" as a means to attract a man. Now women can have power without using a man to get it, so they do porn, no longer want to lock down a man with marraige or a boyfriend, and can have their own careers, which is what they all focus on. 

The human brain, and all organisms for that matter, chase power. The hormone profile of testosterone or estrogen in a brain makes the male or female behave differently, and think of different methods to achieve power.


----------



## Brazitard (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> This will be insulting to the weak and the strong will love every word of this.
> 
> Because the weak guard their minds and train it to resist things like this. The strong already torment their own minds with brutal truths, brutal realizations, and discipline of moving forward at any cost.
> 
> ...


I have 2.45 FHWR and I'm a tough motherfucker, people may say "muh guns" but I live in Brazil where guns are rare and streer fighting is still a thing and I, as a former thug and druggie, had to keep my ass safe quite a few times from other thugs who tried to fuck with me...

I also suffered from some of the worst pains a human being can go through: I was electrocuted after coming from a heavy rain, my clothes were soaking wet and I stepped on a wire with my clothes on... I only realized it was a shock after I tried to move and was stuck in place, but I managed to move after 20 seconds...

I put off about 10 cigarettes/day on my tongue (800 degrees celsius) and one on my forehead.

I had Neuralgia Of The Trigeminal.

I had Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.

I had Cluster Headaches multiple times.

I got my hand and elbow broken on different occasions and it took them +3 hours to get me to the hospital.

I had gangrene in the middle finger of the right hand and the thumb of the left hand and no treatment, my friend accidentaly kicked my thumb while it was leaking pus.

I survived an arson that I started in my own kitchen.

I got poisoned by a plant that I grabbed and it punctured my skin.

I used to punch iron, concrete and wood with maximum strength and it would leave my hands swollen for days, etc.

And I'm not even talking about the physical and emotional abuses I endured since my childhood...

I'm strong but I REFUSE to let women use "muh be a man" to make me do something that they want, to try and get something out of me for their own benefit...

I make my OWN definition of "being a man", women don't even have a fucking dick lol so WHO are they to even have an opinion?

And yes I get pussy but my dick lost sensibility due to years of heavy friction from masturbation, so fapping is better than sex for me...

My dream is to be like Alexander Zass and Arthur Saxon.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> I have 2.45 FHWR and I'm a tough motherfucker, people may say "muh guns" but I live in Brazil where guns are rare and streer fighting is still a thing and I, as a former thug and druggie, had to keep my ass safe quite a few times from other thugs who tried to fuck with me...
> 
> I also suffered from some of the worst pains a human being can go through: I was electrocuted after coming from a heavy rain, my clothes were soaking wet and I stepped on a wire with my clothes on... I only realized it was a shock after I tried to move and was stuck in place, but I managed to move after 20 seconds...
> 
> ...


I don't need to help you with shit. You seem to understand suffering is a good thing because its the only way to get stronger. And strength is the meaning of life. 

So if you accept suffering, you accept happiness, because happiness comes when you fulfill the meaning of life. To suffer, overcome, and be strong, is the meaning of life. 

I would make you weaker by helping you or being nice to you. So fuck you. Go your way and be strong.


----------



## Brazitard (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> I don't need to help you with shit. You seem to understand suffering is a good thing because its the only way to get stronger. And strength is the meaning of life.
> 
> So if you accept suffering, you accept happiness, because happiness comes when you fulfill the meaning of life. To suffer, overcome, and be strong, is the meaning of life.
> 
> I would make you weaker by helping you or being nice to you. So fuck you. Go your way and be strong.







Not quite like this nigga here but I try my best LOL


----------



## TITUS (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> No. HUMANS are wired to chase power. Reproductive "power" for men means attractive females, those traits of attractiveness include fertility and youthfulness.
> 
> WOMEN on the other side, are also chasing power, and in the past couldn't do it themselves being weak and tiny and mentally retarded, so they had to ATTRACT men who had power, hence them being "nice" as a means to attract a man. Now women can have power without using a man to get it, so they do porn, no longer want to lock down a man with marraige or a boyfriend, and can have their own careers, which is what they all focus on.
> 
> The human brain, and all organisms for that matter, chase power. The hormone profile of testosterone or estrogen in a brain makes the male or female behave differently, and think of different methods to achieve power.


I don't disagree and what i stated isn't contrary to anything you said. Nigger.


----------



## AngryShane (Dec 9, 2022)

I honestly believe you are trolling at this point...


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

AngryShane said:


> I honestly believe you are trolling at this point...


No. Warriors do exist. I am one.


----------



## AngryShane (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You can rape and you can use guns


Then why don't you go rape a woman and if the police tries to arrest you if and put you in prison you can just shoot them with your firearm?


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Dec 9, 2022)

GuyFromSingapore said:


> MMA is the only way.


Mma literally changed my life for the better. I can’t list enough Reasons learning to fight has improved me as a person.


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> No. Warriors do exist. I am one.



A true warrior fights against injustice. That's the definition of a warrior.


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Dec 9, 2022)

BigBundaSlapper said:


> Mma literally changed my life for the better. I can’t list enough Reasons learning to fight has improved me as a person.



Definitely bro. It builds your character and makes you strive for your best and have exceptional discipline.


----------



## johneffen (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Or what pussy. I'll do what I want. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> View attachment 1988433
> View attachment 1988435


the fuck phone this nigga got


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

GuyFromSingapore said:


> A true warrior fights against injustice. That's the definition of a warrior.


Good and evil don't exist. Only the strong and the weak.


----------



## Youneedanewbakerbro (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Or what pussy. I'll do what I want. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> View attachment 1988433
> View attachment 1988435


Roids?


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

AngryShane said:


> Then why don't you go rape a woman and if the police tries to arrest you if and put you in prison you can just shoot them with your firearm?


You should probably not ask me such stupid fucking questions. 

I don't need to fucking rape women because I have my OWN plan to attract women. And it involves gym, tattoos, lifts, money, surgery. And I am willing to and will do all of it. 

I'll give you a thousand reasons why I can achieve my goals, but it only takes you one reason to decide you can't. I'll give you one. You're a pussy.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Dec 9, 2022)

The @enchanted_elixir army needs your help.
As the senior contributor to this forum, we ask that you vote for us, instead of ReadBooksEveryday!

I have made countless VALUABLE guides on this form, which you can find here








Organized Master Compilation of Enchanted Elixir's Amazing Guides!


https://looksmax.org/threads/eyebrow-looksmaxxing-guide-an-important-pillar-to-your-eye-area.510187/ https://looksmax.org/threads/biotechnology-guide-the-final-frontier-of-looksmaxxing.503760/ https://looksmax.org/threads/ultimate-coloring-guide.486954/...




looksmax.org





*VOTE FOR ME *








2022 FOUTY Tournament, Semi Finals: @ReadBooksEveryday vs @enchanted_elixir (Vote For The Winner)


2022 FUOTY Semi Finals (2/2) Best of @ReadBooksEveryday (He can request changes to this section) Best of @enchanted_elixir (He can request changes to this section) Upcoming Games: 🔴 @Prettyboy vs @Ada Mustang - December 9th, 2022 🟡 @ReadBooksEveryday vs @enchanted_elixir - December 9th...




looksmax.org





SPREAD THE MESSAGE! COPY AND PASTE THIS TO AS MANY THREADS AS POSSIBLE!


----------



## AngryShane (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You should probably not ask me such stupid fucking questions.
> 
> I don't need to fucking rape women because I have my OWN plan to attract women. And it involves gym, tattoos, lifts, money, surgery. And I am willing to and will do all of it.
> 
> I'll give you a thousand reasons why I can achieve my goals, but it only takes you one reason to decide you can't. I'll give you one. You're a pussy.


Then why bring the subject up?


----------



## Bezel (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Or what pussy. I'll do what I want. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> View attachment 1988433
> View attachment 1988435


What’d you do for your skin?


----------



## Bezel (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Good and evil don't exist. Only the strong and the weak.
> View attachment 1989103
> 
> 
> View attachment 1989104


Nietzche was a hack


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Good and evil don't exist. Only the strong and the weak.
> View attachment 1989103
> 
> 
> View attachment 1989104



If I killed you painfully would that be neither good nor evil?


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

GuyFromSingapore said:


> If I killed you painfully would that be neither good nor evil?


It's an illusion. For you it's "good" for me it's "evil" but the reality of the situation would be it's you being stronger, and me being weaker. You having power over me. 

Life is about an organism striving for power. Good and evil don't really exist. We call the feeling of loss of power, or feeling of gaining power "good" or "evil". But they don't exist as objective things. Just subjective feelings of loss or gain of power, which is real.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 9, 2022)

Bezel said:


> What’d you do for your skin?


Blast accutane many times


----------



## Bezel (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Blast accutane many times


Do you use tret at all? Or did you just use accutane?


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> So...stop being modern? You're acting like someone's supposed to give you something while simultaneously knowing nobody will ever give you anything. You're supposed to either be a man and put a bullet in your head or be a man and do whatever it takes to succeed no matter what you are given. I advocate for leg lengthening, OBO, lefort 2, whatever it takes to win.
> 
> At any cost. Winning. At any cost.


Winning at the cost of losing... as in leg lenghtening


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Dec 9, 2022)

PointOfNoReturn said:


> Didn’t read a single word but I agree


Point of no return as in when u are fapping? Or what


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> what about it incel. i can pick you up and throw you. im 220 and gaining. what are you going to do? insult my face while i peel yours off? get back into reality retard. strength and masculinity always mattered.
> 
> the men in your past brought you here. but you aren't a man apparently.


Says the nigga who is sitting hunched back in front of a computer

Yeah sure


----------



## VladimirtheGreat (Dec 9, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Right right. Just here walking with my head down.
> 
> View attachment 1988907


Nigga,you've been bullied your hole life,and you decided to muscle up and tatto max after watching and jerking on tates videos..Lucky for you,you dont have sub4 face and your height is average,otherwise you would preach totally opposite staff


----------



## VladimirtheGreat (Dec 10, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You should probably not ask me such stupid fucking questions.
> 
> I don't need to fucking rape women because I have my OWN plan to attract women. And it involves gym, tattoos, lifts, money, surgery. And I am willing to and will do all of it.
> 
> I'll give you a thousand reasons why I can achieve my goals, but it only takes you one reason to decide you can't. I'll give you one. You're a pussy.


What retarded hypocrite..first you claim you see men who care for their faces and surgeries as weak,yet you are mentioning surgery and lifts now..you are more insecure than 80% men here


----------



## VladimirtheGreat (Dec 10, 2022)

Rt-Rust1 said:


> Says the nigga who is sitting hunched back in front of a computer
> 
> Yeah sure


Nigga went too high watching andrew tate and other red pill scammers...if he had sub4 face,he would speak different staff


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Dec 10, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You're just wrong for thinking that the cowards and pussies of society deserve women, status, power, anything other than slavery.
> 
> You're saying it's over for 99%. Good. They aren't trying at all. Nothing's impossible. Some fucking 5'1 clown can just LL to 5'7, wear lifts to 5'10, roid his ass off, OBO, lefort 2, implants, all of it, and become human.
> 
> ...


When did I ever imply that cowards or pussies explicitly deserve pussy

All I said was to actually be seen as human and therefore a viable dating option by women you need an attractive face. 
With a subhuman base surgery is cope, it can only fix the harmonic ratios of your face so much. Best surgeons and most advanced procedures will only be able to take an incel -> ltn maybe mtn if they’re lucky most of the time. You’re still invisible either way.

I mean it’s still worth a shot to hardmaxx via means of surgery bc you have nothing to lose but implying you need to amass a great deal of money, power and status to be successful in the dating world is cope imo.


----------



## Pikabro (Dec 10, 2022)

Typical JBW with decent genes and luck preaching about muh strength and muh hard work. No. All genetics. All qadr


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Dec 10, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> This will be insulting to the weak and the strong will love every word of this.
> 
> Because the weak guard their minds and train it to resist things like this. The strong already torment their own minds with brutal truths, brutal realizations, and discipline of moving forward at any cost.
> 
> ...


masculinity is cope, nobody cares about your masculinity if you ugly, nobody cares about your masculinity if you're gl either


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 10, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> masculinity is cope, nobody cares about your masculinity if you ugly, nobody cares about your masculinity if you're gl either


Well you're stupid so you don't even care about yourself. 

You were raised by pussies, you are a pussy, and all your friends are pussies. Clearly. 

It's not about LOOKING GOOD SO OTHERS WANT YOU AROUND. It's about BEING STRONG ENOUGH TO JUST FORCE OTHERS TO GIVE YOU WHAT YOU WANT. 

Your entire life goal is just to be good looking enough so that random fucking people and random women might want to sort of befriend you, but only as a pussy, only to get instantly dominated in any interaction with said female when any actual man of substance comes in contact with you.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 10, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Typical JBW with decent genes and luck preaching about muh strength and muh hard work. No. All genetics. All qadr


Well you're clearly also a pussy. You should probably get back to pornhub while I motivate the men here.


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Dec 10, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Well you're stupid so you don't even care about yourself.
> 
> You were raised by pussies, you are a pussy, and all your friends are pussies. Clearly.
> 
> ...


why can't you understand how fucking pathetic it would be to date some girl who isn't really interested in you?? this is beyond autistic thinking. and im not a pussy bitch, Altschauerberg 8 91448 Emskirchen come to me and fight me


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 10, 2022)

Rt-Rust1 said:


> Point of no return as in when u are fapping? Or what


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 10, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Or what pussy. I'll do what I want. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> View attachment 1988433
> View attachment 1988435


Mogged by MMA twinks that actually know how to fight.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 10, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> what about it incel. i can pick you up and throw you. im 220 and gaining. what are you going to do? insult my face while i peel yours off? get back into reality retard. strength and masculinity always mattered.
> 
> the men in your past brought you here. but you aren't a man apparently.


pathetic gymcel


----------



## Youneedanewbakerbro (Dec 10, 2022)

hamburger said:


> When did I ever imply that cowards or pussies explicitly deserve pussy
> 
> All I said was to actually be seen as human and therefore a viable dating option by women you need an attractive face.
> With a subhuman base surgery is cope, it can only fix the harmonic ratios of your face so much. Best surgeons and most advanced procedures will only be able to take an incel -> ltn maybe mtn if they’re lucky most of the time. You’re still invisible either way.
> ...


----------



## WhiteGoodman (Dec 10, 2022)

Same guy that went through a mental breakdown because of acne and hair shedding btw.


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Dec 11, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Or what pussy. I'll do what I want. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> View attachment 1988433
> View attachment 1988435


ngl impressive gym transformation
did you roid


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 11, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> pathetic gymcel


You're pathetic. I'm a warrior.


----------



## STAMPEDE (Dec 12, 2022)

What about me who just wants a simple life, a nice house, near the beach or in mountains, and be alone, is that good?


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 12, 2022)

STAMPEDE said:


> What about me who just wants a simple life, a nice house, near the beach or in mountains, and be alone, is that good?


You aren't free to want what you want. 

You aren't a free creature. 

All organisms want POWER. 

You want power. 

Your strategy is just to rule your own little area by yourself. It's not good or bad. It's just nothing. 

I'm not free to choose what I want. I want power, money, women, good looks, strength, victory over my enemies. I'm only free to choose what path to take to get to that goal.


----------



## skinmaxxer (Dec 13, 2022)

just rape theory


----------



## RR2XCUP (Dec 16, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> This will be insulting to the weak and the strong will love every word of this.
> 
> Because the weak guard their minds and train it to resist things like this. The strong already torment their own minds with brutal truths, brutal realizations, and discipline of moving forward at any cost.
> 
> ...


Thank I will become a scammer after this thanks for motivation


----------

